
Weaknesses detected by PVS-Studio this week: episode N3 - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0491/
======
AndreyKarpov
Episode 1 -
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0484/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0484/) Episode
2 - [https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0487/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0487/)

